#ubuntu-freshers 2007-01-29
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  One of our sponsors needs to do maintenance on their infrastructure to correct various security advisories.  The maintenance will only take a few minutes and will happen sometime during 12:00-14:00 GMT today.  It will shunt approximately 4000 users and split the net temporarily.  Sorry for any inconvenience caused, and thanks for using freenode.
!alindeman:*! If you have any specific questions, feel free to contact an on-duty staffer in /statsp
!alindeman:*! /stats p (correction)
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-04
!LoRez:*! It appears the routes for one of our main rotation servers has gone bye-bye.  It's been pulled from the rotation until the situation is resolved.  Thanks for frying(!?!?) freenode ;)
